# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Acer] ACER PD523PD Δεν ανάβει...

## baul

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Έχω έναν acer pd523d ο οποίος δεν ανάβει...

Τον έχω λύσει βάσει του service manual που έχω αναρτήσει στο site και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα καμένο, κομμένο, σπασμένο...

Η τροφοδοσία είναι οκ, το διακοπτάκι της καταπακτής της λάμπας είναι οκ, το ballast δεν ξέρω να το μετρήσω.

Τη άλλο μπορεί να παίζει??   :Cursing:

----------

